
Supreme Court says generic domains like booking.com can be trademarked - ReticentVole
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/06/supreme-court-says-generic-domains-like-booking-com-can-be-trademarked/
======
oftenwrong
Seems reasonable. I do share this concern:

>Breyer argued that what's really at stake in this case is the ability to
register domains that are similar but not identical to booking.com. Thanks to
today's ruling, booking.com could "threaten trademark lawsuits against
competitors using domains such as bookings.com, eBooking.com, booker.com, or
bookit.com," Breyer wrote.

Without even buying similar domains, a company can prevent them from being
used via trademark law.

~~~
ianai
This seems like a clear test case for whether law is pro-business in the
special interest case of one or a few companies or as the reinforcement of
efficient and competitive markets.

------
gentleman11
This is like trademarking 221B Baker Street or some other physical address.
Doesn’t this make it hazardous to purchase domain names now, since some
trademark troll may have grabbed it in the past? Currently there is something
extremely refreshing about being able to buy a domain that you find available
- no need to worry about getting sued for some random nonsense

